# New Raw Food Diet Forum



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You may have noticed we now have a new subforum for the purpose of discussing raw diets. I have moved some recent threads over there to 'seed' the forum. If there are others I should move, please give me the links. 

Threads that are about nutrition in general and include references to raw should stay in Health & Nutrition. Conversations that are primarily about raw should be held in the new forum. Of course the Mods will move things around if needed.


----------

